# How Much is this Handbag



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Saw this at the Geneva motor show.
So how much do you think?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably more than a Mk3 TT.

It's vile by the way


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

It'll go nicely with your blue dress and shoes my dear...

Oops, secret out, sorry... :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think I remember seeing a Bentley one for $5500 so I'll guess $7000


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will but price up tomorrow


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG I WANT!

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

An Ettore Bugatti handbag? Must be about £15K?

Do we win one if we guess it right?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

lol No


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No a clue but for gods sake don't let her in doors see it


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it's only made to special order and you also get a matching documents case, ladies and gents wallets and a belt - all in blue crocodile skin.

http://pursuitist.com/bugatti-fallwinte ... but-milan/

No indication of the price on the site, but I'll guess at £45,000.00

Whatever the price, I'm sure it's absolutely obscene! :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

God I sooooooo want

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

And the price is.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh cheap I'll have 4 in different colours lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Jess you should go shipping with my ex she was a big Chloe, Gucci and Marc Jacobs bag fan. :roll:


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

That's just obscene


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

My old girl went to a handbag party at a neighbours a few years ago. "If you see anything nice, get it and I'll treat you." I said as she left. I was in bed when she came home, I asked if she had seen anything and she said she had bought a Jimmy Choo. Now this meant absolutely nothing to me until the next day when I mentioned it to my co-driver. He brought up Jimmy Choo bags on the interweb. I nearly laid an egg! 1700 of my hard earned...
I was straight on the phone to see if she had me mistaken for Rockefeller! She just fell about laughing... It was just an imitation and she wondered how long it would take me to twig. It gave my blood pressure a spike I'll tell you. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Otley TT QS said:


> My old girl went to a handbag party at a neighbours a few years ago. "If you see anything nice, get it and I'll treat you." I said as she left. I was in bed when she came home, I asked if she had seen anything and she said she had bought a Jimmy Choo. Now this meant absolutely nothing to me until the next day when I mentioned it to my co-driver. He brought up Jimmy Choo bags on the interweb. I nearly laid an egg! 1700 of my hard earned...
> I was straight on the phone to see if she had me mistaken for Rockefeller! She just fell about laughing... It was just an imitation and she wondered how long it would take me to twig. It gave my blood pressure a spike I'll tell you. [smiley=bomb.gif]


I bet your face was a picture :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Otley TT QS said:


> My old girl went to a handbag party at a neighbours a few years ago. "If you see anything nice, get it and I'll treat you." I said as she left. I was in bed when she came home, I asked if she had seen anything and she said she had bought a Jimmy Choo. Now this meant absolutely nothing to me until the next day when I mentioned it to my co-driver. He brought up Jimmy Choo bags on the interweb. I nearly laid an egg! 1700 of my hard earned...
> I was straight on the phone to see if she had me mistaken for Rockefeller! She just fell about laughing... It was just an imitation and she wondered how long it would take me to twig. It gave my blood pressure a spike I'll tell you. [smiley=bomb.gif]


 :lol:


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Its all relative I guess, so prob not that big a deal for those who may buy one

My other half has a love of Reed Krackoff and Fendi bags and I get her one every bday and christmas ... its ludicrous, there is a wardrobe with all the 'used' ones ... prob 20-25 of them all mint as they only get used for around 4mths each as the time gets mixed up with the 'low-end Coach' bags as well ... astounds me that a cheap Reed Krackoff bag is around £4000 ... considering combined our cars are worth around £15k and thats easily eclipsed by the value in these bags!

totally nuts and drives me crazy the value of them just sitting there collecting dust!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

X5TUU said:


> Its all relative I guess, so prob not that big a deal for those who may buy one
> 
> My other half has a love of Reed Krackoff and Fendi bags and I get her one every bday and christmas ... ................astounds me that a cheap Reed Krackoff bag is around £4000 ... considering combined our cars are worth around £15k and thats easily eclipsed by the value in these bags!


Are you saying you spend 8k a year on handbags for your better half or have I miss read that?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> > My old girl went to a handbag party at a neighbours a few years ago. "If you see anything nice, get it and I'll treat you." I said as she left. I was in bed when she came home, I asked if she had seen anything and she said she had bought a Jimmy Choo. Now this meant absolutely nothing to me until the next day when I mentioned it to my co-driver. He brought up Jimmy Choo bags on the interweb. I nearly laid an egg! 1700 of my hard earned...
> ...


PICTURE??? I could feel a Jack Torrance moment coming on, I'll tell you. :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The most I've spent on a handbag before was £400 for a chole bag from Harrods......it was quite small but looked cute

J
Xx


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

My co-driver's quite small and looks cute..... but he aint worth £400 :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The bag was definitely worth it as a present to myself for my 21st lol I've had lots of knock off bags, chole being my favourite with the big chunky padlock, I couldn't afford 750 and I've got it in 11 different colours at £35 a pop instead lol

J
Xx


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Otley TT QS said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Otley TT QS said:
> ...


I'm back in Essex now but will when I get home later next week 

The average spent a year on the bag obsession will be anywhere between 5 and 8k depending on exchange rates (I buy them in the US when away with work lol)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

No No. I don't want a picture. I see enough 'bags' during the week!
Knocking some landlady up at 06:00, in her negligee, having only gotten to bed at 05:00 after 'the lock in'.


----------

